# fake grow room



## peacock (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi,  I've been looking on this and other forums to find a DYI fake grow room.  The size of the room I'm looking to build is about 8 feet by 16 feet.
I'd like to build it so it looks like it is the end of the basement.  Building a book shelf on the wall and a shelf or two.
I noticed in the table of contents in a new book called "Weeds" that one of the enteries is "How to build a fake grow room".
Any ideas would be great.


----------



## Tater (Sep 21, 2008)

Frame it in drywall it and build your entrance.  What you are askingfor is more along the lines of home renovations, its a pretty indepth topic and if this is your first project of this type it might be a bit out of your leage.  You need to know how to wire, plumb, insulate, frame, hang and tape drywall and your book shelf idea will require a lot of skill.  Good luck let us know what you come up with.  Oh yeah you will also need to read up on vapor barriers.


----------



## Happy-Tea-Bud (Sep 29, 2008)

I've seen it done before in a magazine. I don't know how you would make the bookshelf only accessible to you without somebody being able to trigger the opening or swivel. If there is a way you can make it swivel like a swing door from the center to make it turn into another room like one of those horror flicks then that would be cool. It would need to be airtight and soundproof with lots of insulation on the wall that appears to be the end. I guess if you know how to build extra rooms and renovate then you could do it but I would not show anybody.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 29, 2008)

no matter how u rig it up i would think that as soon if say a person should happen to move or wanna move it they would know it somethin rigged up.
  but i was thinkin the same thing but this is where i get stumped too. if i think of somethin i'll let ya know
  also i have very good carpentry and drywall skills.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 30, 2008)

I saw some one on here do that to apare bed room. They just built a frame with 2x4rs and thin put up dry wall and made it look good. Look around and you might be able to find it.


----------



## 420n3r0 (Sep 30, 2008)

i think someone above me mentioned a post that someone made of exactly what (i think) you are looking for. search the grow room design forum it has to be there somewhere it was excellent and very stealth. the person had a bookshelf covering the entrance to the grow room. with the bookshelf in place you would never know the difference.


----------



## King Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

Keep in mind, too, that anyone with 'the eye', will notice that there's space missing in the building.

Say, in an apartment, if there's a room that is covered and hidden, even if it's a perfect drywall job, I'd notice right away, because I know there should be a room there. Buildings don't waste space like that.


----------



## kaotik (Sep 30, 2008)

i've though about sort of a "tool shed" idea (i say shed, but my ideal place would be a basement)..
 a room with basic yard crap everyone collects (usually in the garage, so much so that it's impossible to park a vehicle in) with a hidden entrance.

with the door to your room behind a wall shelf containing various tools.. have it hinged so it's solid and not moving around if someone bumps it.. but have like a little slot along the side of the shelf to open it.

or go cheap, and just mount some peg board (the stuff with all the holes, that people hang tools on) over either an actual door, or just some wood made as a door. i'd use a few pieces putting some on the wall, and some on the "door".
slap some tools on her, and it should be hard to know there's anything behind it.

it'd be best to have it fairly small, as kingbud pointed out, it could be quite obious.

*and it wouldn't be hard to make a fake wall, building a basic frame is very easy stuff.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2008)

Do a search on the internet on "hidden doors" and "secret rooms".  You will find plenty of ideas for disguising the entrance to your space.

But, like Tater, said, there are a lot of handyman skills that you are going to need.  This project could be quite an undertaking.


----------



## zipflip (Oct 1, 2008)

kaotik said:
			
		

> i've though about sort of a "tool shed" idea (i say shed, but my ideal place would be a basement)..
> a room with basic yard crap everyone collects (usually in the garage, so much so that it's impossible to park a vehicle in) with a hidden entrance.
> 
> with the door to your room behind a wall shelf containing various tools.. have it hinged so it's solid and not moving around if someone bumps it.. but have like a little slot along the side of the shelf to open it.
> ...


 
and wit that peg board route  over a door to a room just adheare a tool to the board and old door knob to where all ya gotta do is turn a pipewrench on the board as a door knob.


----------



## Tater (Oct 1, 2008)

Thats a cool idea.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 1, 2008)

King Bud said:
			
		

> Keep in mind, too, that anyone with 'the eye', will notice that there's space missing in the building.
> 
> Say, in an apartment, if there's a room that is covered and hidden, even if it's a perfect drywall job, I'd notice right away, because I know there should be a room there. Buildings don't waste space like that.


 
I agree... Might be a lil' different in a basement though.


----------

